# DIY Cold smoker



## squib (Feb 1, 2014)

smkr1.jpg



__ squib
__ Feb 1, 2014


















smkr2.jpg



__ squib
__ Feb 1, 2014






so I looked all over the web and watched Youtube videos to try and find a good way to make a cold smoker. This went on for almost a week, I almost shelled out $70 for an attachment to my existing hot smoker.

Well this morning I needed to start smoking, so I looked in my basement for something to just "get by" I grab a heavy metal deep junction box I had laying around. filled it 1/3 of the way with wood chips and hit the wood chips with a cutting torch for about 60 seconds. I then blew the fire out, then filled the rest of the junction box with wood chips and put it into my smoker. My smoker is powered off. This has been smoking like a Dead concert for a solid hour. The temp of the box is setting at 50 degrees. The total cost of my entire cold smoker... $1.38

I suppose I could also have used a large cardboard box to smoke in, instead of my smoker.

as you can see it seems to work great.

The smoker in the picture is a Masterbuild electric smoker.  At this point, I may just use it keep temperature and use my junction box as the main smoking element of the smoker.  It seems to work a lot better.


----------



## dcarch (Feb 1, 2014)

Meat is expensive, a smoke generator is not.

Perhaps you should be getting a smoke generator which will give you much better control of the quality of smoke.

dcarch


----------



## rdwhahb (Feb 1, 2014)

Is that galvanized? I'm pretty sure I read not to use galvanized metal in a smoker. If it is you should do a search on it.


----------



## ldrus (Feb 1, 2014)

Galv. Is a no no  it  puts off toxic chemicals when it is heated. Don't use it


----------



## handymanstan (Feb 1, 2014)

[h1]Galvanized Grill[/h1]

*Product Name:*Galvanized Grill*Category:*Grill & Park Accessories*Supplier:*Leisure Craft*Product Type:*Home, Park & Patio Accessories*Product ID:*1595

[h2]Gallery:[/h2]

*Galvanized Grill*




View All

[h2]Full Description:[/h2]
This galvanized grill is perfect for any park, picnic, spring or hunting camp. Designed with commercial use in mind

*Features:*
Adjustable grill height
Surface or in ground mount
High heat black enamel cooking surface
galvanized firebox and pole
Optional utility shelf

[h2]Available Model Numbers:[/h2]
lc120-galv

Something about this bothers me.

Stan


----------



## dave17a (Feb 2, 2014)

Nuther commercial for ambulance chasers. If you have used this grill and can't get the zinc taste out of your mouth.....


----------



## txfshrmn (Feb 4, 2014)

2/4/14     1600     hello squib, this is Chuck from Tx., i also want try my hand at cold smoking. i rent a room with

6 acres of land with pecan, pear, and oak wood. also a 3 car garage to build a smoke house ( and out of weather ).

i do well with my smoker for now, need a diff one so i dont cross contaminate. all comments welcome.

                                           TY.   Chuck


----------

